

ITA-Powered Google Travel Launches; Kayak Says Its Flight Search Is ‘Superior’ - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/13/ita-powered-google-travel-launches-kayak-says-its-flight-search-is-superior/

======
macmac
Only flights within the US? That is a bit too alpha.

